# Hi from Croatia!!!



## Manon (Feb 26, 2010)

*Hi, my name is Manon and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really, really, really love make up and I hope I'll find a lot of usefull advices and inspiration here. And I know this will do no good to my bank account
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, Mac-lovers, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.*


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

to the sit! have fun posting... you may want to hide your wallet somewhere though!


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi! 

Mmm, Craotia, such a beautiful country!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to the forum if I may welcome you, since I`m a newbie myself


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 1, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Manon!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Manon!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to read your posts... the more we are the more fun we'll have!!!


----------

